# MECA 2X Surf City Soundoff 6/28 Huntington Beach, Ca



## UNBROKEN

I can't find the flyer yet but Jim has it listed on the MECA Events page now.


2X SQ only.

Beach Autosound
18042 Beach Blvd.
Huntington Beach, Ca


----------



## cobb2819

Would love to go, but probably won't be in town.


----------



## damonryoung

I guess I'll be there...  Of course I'll be there!

Richard, I need to listen to your truck before you leave town... I have no idea why I haven't already...


----------



## cobb2819

DRTHJTA said:


> I guess I'll be there...  Of course I'll be there!
> 
> Richard, I need to listen to your truck before you leave town... I have no idea why I haven't already...


Slacker?


----------



## UNBROKEN

Same with your car, Damon. I don't think I've ever listened to it. Looking forward to hearing Mark's new install too.
I hope you can make it, Jacob. I head back to Texas on the 30th. This will be my last west coast comp...for a while anyway.


----------



## damonryoung

cobb2819 said:


> Slacker?


Among many other things...


----------



## papasin

Busy month, but at least the kids are out of school. We're in.


----------



## rton20s

Looks like I'll be heading down South instead of up North on the 28th. Can't let Richard go uncontested in his last California comp.  

Looks like the wife and son will be along for the ride, but will probably spend more time at the beach than the comp.  We're just trying to figure out if we should come down Friday and leave Saturday or come down early Saturday and leave Sunday. 

Just checked out the map. Looks like food won't be an issue!


----------



## cobb2819

rton20s said:


> Looks like I'll be heading down South instead of up North on the 28th. Can't let Richard go uncontested in his last California comp.
> 
> Looks like the wife and son will be along for the ride, but will probably spend more time at the beach than the comp.  We're just trying to figure out if we should come down Friday and leave Saturday or come down early Saturday and leave Sunday.
> 
> Just checked out the map. Looks like food won't be an issue!


Come down Friday, leave Sunday?


----------



## palldat

I will be there with upgrades :-( Who knows what it will sound like. 

We will miss you Richard. I want one more listen myself. Love that sub and I want to hear the 8volt 6to8.


----------



## rton20s

cobb2819 said:


> Come down Friday, leave Sunday?


We might. It just means paying for two nights in a hotel. 

Paul, I also need to get a demo of your car, if there is an opportunity.


----------



## palldat

rton20s said:


> We might. It just means paying for two nights in a hotel.
> 
> Paul, I also need to get a demo of your car, if there is an opportunity.


My doors are always open.


----------



## jtaudioacc

rton20s said:


> Looks like food won't be an issue!


Wienerschnitzel!











lol


----------



## papasin

palldat said:


> My doors are always open.


How come I don't get the same offer (and I drive further)?


----------



## palldat

papasin said:


> How come I don't get the same offer (and I drive further)?


My doors have always been open. No one has asked. Just a few at all the events.

I sit in as many seats as I can. I love the diversity. There are so many different combinations of hardware and I feel that I would never get to hear or see some of these products in the wild.


----------



## damonryoung

palldat said:


> My doors have always been open. No one has asked. Just a few at all the events.
> 
> 
> 
> I sit in as many seats as I can. I love the diversity. There are so many different combinations of hardware and I feel that I would never get to hear or see some of these products in the wild.













Beware of autocorrect...


----------



## papasin

palldat said:


> My doors have always been open. No one has asked. Just a few at all the events.
> 
> I sit in as many seats as I can. I love the diversity. There are so many different combinations of hardware and I feel that I would never get to hear or see some of these products in the wild.


Just giving you a hard time Paul. 

This is one of the reasons I actually enjoy being a judge. I've gotten to hear more cars this year alone than I probably have in the previous 2-3 combined. I've been very fortunate to hear a lot of very diverse setups, and probably have listened to over 40 SQ vehicles in the last few comps/gtgs alone. Being trained and certified is probably one of the most rewarding things I've done to really refine my interest in this hobby. Having a music background helped me, but getting trained and having the experience to get seat time in various cars as well as live performances are very very important, IMHO.


----------



## palldat

papasin said:


> Just giving you a hard time Paul.
> 
> This is one of the reasons I actually enjoy being a judge. I've gotten to hear more cars this year alone than I probably have in the previous 2-3 combined. I've been very fortunate to hear a lot of very diverse setups, and probably have listened to over 40 SQ vehicles in the last few comps/gtgs alone. Being trained and certified is probably one of the most rewarding things I've done to really refine my interest in this hobby. Having a music background helped me, but getting trained and having the experience to get seat time in various cars as well as live performances are very very important, IMHO.


Oh I know Richard...I cherish the opportunity to hear and be heard. There is so much more I expect from my setup but I expect it to take time. 

My only regret is not waiting to hear more systems before I jumped in. I may have gone a different route.


----------



## papasin

palldat said:


> My only regret is not waiting to hear more systems before I jumped in. I may have gone a different route.


It's never too late. That's part of the fun.


----------



## palldat

papasin said:


> It's never too late. That's part of the fun.


 yes I know....that is why I am upgrading power. Maybe the sub too?


----------



## papasin

palldat said:


> yes I know....that is why I am upgrading power. Maybe the sub too?


C12XL? :surprised:


----------



## michaelsil1

jtaudioacc said:


> Wienerschnitzel!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol



I drove by their the other day and something new opened across the street that looked good.


----------



## BigRed

Michaels treating!! Yay


----------



## DLO13

Count me in.

If any of you coming from out of the area have any questions about where a good place to stay, eat or have some fun with the family, let me know.
There are some really great beaches only a few minutes away.

one of my favorites...


----------



## vwdave

DLO13 said:


> Count me in.
> 
> If any of you coming from out of the area have any questions about where a good place to stay, eat or have some fun with the family, let me know.
> There are some really great beaches only a few minutes away.
> 
> one of my favorites...


That looks like Laguna. I used to live in Aliso Viejo and Irvine.

I'd like to make it. Chances are low though as I've been crazy busy lately and I won't go to another audio meet until I have revamped my system. Time will tell if I can pull this off.


----------



## DLO13

vwdave said:


> That looks like Laguna.


crescent bay


----------



## michaelsil1

This thread has been awfully quiet.











Who is coming?


----------



## MrsPapasin

Richard and I will be there.


----------



## damonryoung

michaelsil1 said:


> This thread has been awfully quiet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who is coming?


Did you upgrade Michael?


----------



## michaelsil1

DRTHJTA said:


> Did you upgrade Michael?


Did I give away my new secret weapon!


----------



## BigRed

I'll be there


----------



## rton20s

I'll be there. Still debating making my tweeter change before or after the comp. I doubt I'll have a chance to get it tuned to it's best with the new location before hand.


----------



## cobb2819

rton20s said:


> I'll be there. Still debating making my tweeter change before or after the comp. I doubt I'll have a chance to get it tuned to it's best with the new location before hand.


If I make it, i'll bring those mounts. If you wanna come down early, I can meet you somewhere the night before if you wanna play around with your mounting locations before the show/comp.


----------



## rton20s

cobb2819 said:


> If i make it, i'll bring those mounts. If you wanna come down early, I can meet you somewhere the night before if you wanna play around.


Sounds good. I'm still not sure what day we will be driving down. I'll need to talk to the wife tonight. Thanks again. 

Also, do you live in Camarillo or elsewhere?


----------



## palldat

Well, I'll be there.

Added more power now to clean up the install and get some trim pieces and a retune


----------



## cobb2819

rton20s said:


> Sounds good. I'm still not sure what day we will be driving down. I'll need to talk to the wife tonight. Thanks again.
> 
> Also, do you live in Camarillo or elsewhere?


Thousand Oaks, just up the hill from Camarillo, and closer to LA.


----------



## papasin

cobb2819 said:


> Thousand Oaks, just up the hill from Camarillo, and closer to LA.



I think I've been there.


----------



## Darth SQ

jtaudioacc said:


> Wienerschnitzel!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol


Korean bbq?


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## Darth SQ

DLO13 said:


> Count me in.
> 
> If any of you coming from out of the area have any questions about where a good place to stay, eat or have some fun with the family, let me know.
> There are some really great beaches only a few minutes away.
> 
> one of my favorites...


I thought you looked familiar........




Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## Darth SQ

Forgot to type subscribed. 


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## badfish

cobb2819 said:


> If i make it, i'll bring those mounts. If you wanna come down early, I can meet you somewhere the night before if you wanna play around.


Damn that just sounds wrong


----------



## cobb2819

badfish said:


> Damn that just sounds wrong



Ginger beard fest 2014!!!


----------



## DLO13

PPI-ART COLLECTOR said:


> I thought you looked familiar........
> 
> Bret
> PPI-ART COLLECTOR


Pffft. Rude.


----------



## DLO13

PPI-ART COLLECTOR said:


> Korean bbq?
> 
> 
> Bret
> PPI-ART COLLECTOR


Korea House Barbecue Buffet - Garden Grove, CA | Yelp


----------



## Darth SQ

DLO13 said:


> Korea House Barbecue Buffet - Garden Grove, CA | Yelp


LMAO!
That's not what I meant but thank you just the same. 
It's an inside joke......just ask Papasin, Jim, or JT. 


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## jtaudioacc

PPI-ART COLLECTOR said:


> LMAO!
> That's not what I meant but thank you just the same.
> It's an inside joke......just ask Papasin, Jim, or JT.
> 
> 
> Bret
> PPI-ART COLLECTOR


korean fried chicken* 

I'll take the original KFC all day! :laugh:


----------



## DLO13

PPI-ART COLLECTOR said:


> LMAO!
> That's not what I meant but thank you just the same.
> It's an inside joke......just ask Papasin, Jim, or JT.
> 
> 
> Bret
> PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## papasin

PPI-ART COLLECTOR said:


> LMAO!
> 
> That's not what I meant but thank you just the same.
> 
> It's an inside joke......just ask Papasin, Jim, or JT.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bret
> 
> PPI-ART COLLECTOR






jtaudioacc said:


> korean fried chicken*
> 
> 
> 
> I'll take the original KFC all day! :laugh:



LOL!!! I can't believe you both remember this. That was what, maybe two years ago now when we all first met? I can't believe how time flies but I still remember that day vividly. As for the joke, you'd have to dig through my build log to find it (posts 64-74 or thereabouts). You really had to be there though.  JT, you need to come back up, at least to check out Great America again. 




DLO13 said:


> Pffft. Rude.





DLO13 said:


>



DLO13, chill dude. As you meet these guys and gals, you will learn the Cali crowd are a fun group and we tend to joke around but it is all in good fun. Just don't get Michael started with cats and air fresheners for his car.


----------



## DLO13

Lol. I'm chill. Maybe my gif conveyed the wrong message. 
I'll see all you schmucks there!


----------



## Darth SQ

papasin said:


> LOL!!! I can't believe you both remember this. That was what, maybe two years ago now when we all first met? I can't believe how time flies but I still remember that day vividly. As for the joke, you'd have to dig through my build log to find it (posts 64-74 or thereabouts). You really had to be there though.  JT, you need to come back up, at least to check out Great America again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DLO13, chill dude. As you meet these guys and gals, you will learn the Cali crowd are a fun group and we tend to joke around but it is all in good fun. *Just don't get Michael started with cats and air fresheners for his car.*



Cats............
They have their uses........




Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## michaelsil1

PPI-ART COLLECTOR said:


> Cats............
> They have their uses........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bret
> PPI-ART COLLECTOR



My picture disappeared!  Here's a new one


----------



## rton20s

Somehow I find it fitting that Michael quoted Bret back without posting a single word of his own.


----------



## michaelsil1

rton20s said:


> Somehow I find it fitting that Michael quoted Bret back without posting a single word of his own.


My original picture took a dump! 


I've retuned my car trying to improve (score) what I thought sounded pretty good. I'm not overly thrilled about the latest changes.


----------



## papasin

michaelsil1 said:


> I've retuned my car trying to improve (score) what I thought sounded pretty good. I'm not overly thrilled about the latest changes.


Oh dear. There goes the magic. :vanish:


----------



## michaelsil1

papasin said:


> Oh dear. There goes the magic. :vanish:


----------



## BigRed

Lol!! Awesome


----------



## rton20s

What the...


----------



## papasin

Michael, you can start your own team. And you wouldn't even need to get custom designed t-shirts!


----------



## rton20s

I see you performed the same google image search that I did.


----------



## papasin

rton20s said:


> I see you performed the same google image search that I did.


Dunno what you're talking about. 

All I did was say that Michael lost the magic (hint hint, write your settings down or get a processor that has presets ) and he took it from there. And if you note the timestamp of my post, that was before all that activity on that other thread. I'm sure that was just coincidence.


----------



## papasin

Ok, guys and gals. Let's get a head count. If I missed anyone or if I listed you in the wrong place, please update.

STOCK

STREET
Richard Haltom - UNBROKEN
Dustin Hutsell - rton20s

MOD STREET
Damon Young - DRTHJTA

MODIFIED
John Fisher - badfish
Mark Melheim - xxx_busa (to be classified)
Michael Silverman - michaelsil1

MODEX
Paul Adams - palldat
Darren Binkley - darrenforreal?
Richard Papasin - papasin

EXTREME
Linda Kobayashi - MrsPapasin

MASTER
Jim Becker - BigRed


NON-COMPETING

cobb2819
DLO13
veloze
vwdave?

EDIT: Bret, you coming down?


----------



## BigRed

I would like to announce we have the first BLIND JUDGE of Meca competition in California judging this show. I will warn you. He is brutally honest. Jose, you got your wish


----------



## michaelsil1

papasin said:


> Dunno what you're talking about.
> 
> All I did was say that Michael lost the magic (hint hint, write your settings down or get a processor that has presets ) and he took it from there. And if you note the timestamp of my post, that was before all that activity on that other thread. I'm sure that was just coincidence.


I know precisely what my settings were and what they are now. I said that my car sounded like cats in heat for the last competition now it sounds like a hungry


----------



## xxx_busa

This Kid has a really keen ear, if its the same guy I'm thinking of...... 

I 'd love to compete, Just wondering what class I'm in now?

I'll bring COOKIES and some water,


----------



## michaelsil1

BigRed said:


> I would like to announce we have the first BLIND JUDGE of Meca competition in California judging this show. I will warn you. He is brutally honest. Jose, you got your wish




Michael isn't as brutal as Matt B. I still remember the two of them discussing my car after it was judged I just stood there not saying a word.


----------



## papasin

xxx_busa said:


> I 'd love to compete, Just wondering what class I'm in now?



OTOH, Modified...but I might need to take out a tape measure.


----------



## papasin

xxx_busa said:


> I'll bring COOKIES and some water,



And maybe ice cream from rton20s, then we would be all set! 

EDIT: I know Dustin you have a comp vs. gtg rule, but since this is UNBROKEN's last event, maybe you'll make an exception.


----------



## rton20s

Richard (UNBROKEN), do you have a favorite ice cream flavor? I might be able to twist my wife's arm and get her to whip up some fare well quarts.


----------



## michaelsil1

The Habit is now across the street


----------



## michaelsil1

rton20s said:


> Richard (UNBROKEN), do you have a favorite ice cream flavor? I might be able to twist my wife's arm and get her to whip up some fare well quarts.














Banana Nut Ice Cream


----------



## rton20s

michaelsil1 said:


> Banana Nut Ice Cream


She is actually doing "banana pudding" right now using banana ice cream and Nilla wafers. Too bad you aren't the one moving back to Texas.


----------



## badfish

BigRed said:


> I would like to announce we have the first BLIND JUDGE of Meca competition in California judging this show. I will warn you. He is brutally honest. Jose, you got your wish


Is that the guy that used to live by you?? If so that guy has an awesome set of ears.


----------



## veloze

BigRed said:


> I would like to announce we have the first BLIND JUDGE of Meca competition in California judging this show. I will warn you. He is brutally honest. Jose, you got your wish



That's good news Jim. If a methodology for blind judging is implemented, then it will have a validation of fairness, transparency & unbiased judging. If that works out for MECA, it will become the purist organization in sound competition. Thanks bro!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## UNBROKEN

I'm an old fashioned guy....plain old homemade vanilla is my favorite.


----------



## Darth SQ

michaelsil1 said:


> The Habit is now across the street


That's not cat is it?


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## rton20s

UNBROKEN said:


> I'm an old fashioned guy....plain old homemade vanilla is my favorite.


My wife says you're a man after her own heart. I think we can make the vanilla happen. I'll make sure to bring a second flavor as well.


----------



## michaelsil1

PPI-ART COLLECTOR said:


> That's not cat is it?
> 
> 
> Bret
> PPI-ART COLLECTOR


No it isn't a Purr Burger!


http://fancyayancey.files.wordpress.com/2011/05/*****-cat-woman.jpg?w=300&h=209


----------



## papasin

UNBROKEN said:


> I can't find the flyer yet but Jim has it listed on the MECA Events page now.


Flyer is now available.


----------



## Darth SQ

papasin said:


> Flyer is now available.


Cool!
Jon coming yet?


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## Darth SQ

michaelsil1 said:


> No it isn't a Purr Burger!
> 
> 
> http://fancyayancey.files.wordpress.com/2011/05/*****-cat-woman.jpg?w=300&h=209


LOL!
Maybe not, but this is:




Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## badfish

michaelsil1 said:


>


Is that Jon's new rebuild


----------



## papasin

PPI-ART COLLECTOR said:


> Cool!
> 
> Jon coming yet?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bret
> 
> PPI-ART COLLECTOR



Let's concentrate on the positives for this event. 

1. Farewell comp/gtg to Richard (UNBROKEN) who has become part of the Cali family. He will be missed, but we look forward to seeing him again! 

2. A very unique event where (to my knowledge) a sanctioning body will have the first blind judge. 

3. Bret, if you make it, I think many would love to see in person the poster Carolyn sent you. 

4. Jazzi also will be coming down, so a good portion of the NorCal WCA folks will be present. He is offering to provide a clinic. Note on the flyer that this typically happens an hour prior to judging. If folks have ideas that they want covered, it would be productive to discuss. 

Enough smileys? Last but not least, I wish a Happy Father's Day to all the Fathers.


----------



## Darth SQ

Thank you Richard.
Yes good reasons to go.
Please let me think about it. 


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## DLO13

PPI-ART COLLECTOR said:


> Thank you Richard.
> Yes good reasons to go.
> Please let me think about it.
> 
> 
> Bret
> PPI-ART COLLECTOR


Best reason to go:
I promise to bring the rest of my Laguna Beach co-stars....


----------



## palldat

papasin said:


> Let's concentrate on the positives for this event.
> 
> 1. Farewell comp/gtg to Richard (UNBROKEN) who has become part of the Cali family. He will be missed, but we look forward to seeing him again!
> 
> 2. A very unique event where (to my knowledge) a sanctioning body will have the first blind judge.
> 
> 3. Bret, if you make it, I think many would love to see in person the poster Carolyn sent you.
> 
> 4. Jazzi also will be coming down, so a good portion of the NorCal WCA folks will be present. He is offering to provide a clinic. Note on the flyer that this typically happens an hour prior to judging. If folks have ideas that they want covered, it would be productive to discuss.
> 
> Enough smileys? Last but not least, I wish a Happy Father's Day to all the Fathers.


And a wonderful father's day to you richard.


----------



## Darth SQ

DLO13 said:


> Best reason to go:
> I promise to bring the rest of my Laguna Beach co-stars....


OMG!
Just make sure Lauren's there!




Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## veloze

It looks like I'll be there just for a few. I have to leave early due to a prior commitment later that day. Richard, my wife & the Accord won't be attending. I got a feeling this blind judging will be brutally honest. Lol!!??


----------



## DLO13

PPI-ART COLLECTOR said:


> OMG!
> Just make sure Lauren's there!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bret
> PPI-ART COLLECTOR


No problem. LC and I are old BFFs.


----------



## Grizz Archer

A cool show in my favorite city? I'm there! Lunch at Hunting Beach Brewing Company - Oh yeah!


----------



## rton20s

Anyone from up North book a hotel yet? If so, where are you staying? 

We're looking at a couple of options, and we'll probably just stay Friday night and head back after the competition on Saturday.


----------



## papasin

rton20s said:


> Anyone from up North book a hotel yet? If so, where are you staying?
> 
> We're looking at a couple of options, and we'll probably just stay Friday night and head back after the competition on Saturday.


What's your budget? I have a few different "goto" places. Send me a PM


----------



## Buzzman

I was hoping to be there but I have a business obligation the next day that will make it difficult for me to attend. But, in looking at the poster I am wondering if you guys are now getting into the cosmetics business: "Cliniques"? Or is this a French SQ event? :laugh:


----------



## jtaudioacc

PPI-ART COLLECTOR said:


> OMG!
> Just make sure Lauren's there!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bret
> PPI-ART COLLECTOR












Kristin is better looking. Audrina will probably look the best for the longest, her mom is pretty hot still. LOL


----------



## papasin

Please go ahead and add yourself if you plan on coming. If I missed anyone or if I listed you in the wrong place, please update.

STOCK

STREET
Richard Haltom - UNBROKEN
Dustin Hutsell - rton20s

MOD STREET
Jose Lainez - veloze
Damon Young - DRTHJTA

MODIFIED
John Fisher - badfish
Mark Melheim - xxx_busa (to be classified)
Michael Silverman - michaelsil1
Juztin Zazzi - jazzi (? whether competing, but plans on being there)

MODEX
Paul Adams - palldat
Darren Binkley - darrenforreal?
Richard Papasin - papasin

EXTREME
Linda Kobayashi - MrsPapasin

MASTER
Jim Becker - BigRed


NON-COMPETING
cobb2819
DLO13 - Daniel
garysummers
Grizz Archer
PPI-Art Collector - Bret?
vwdave?


----------



## veloze

Richard (Papasin), I'm in brotha!!??


----------



## damonryoung

Buzzman said:


> I was hoping to be there but I have a business obligation the next day that will make it difficult for me to attend. But, in looking at the poster I am wondering if you guys are now getting into the cosmetics business: "Cliniques"? Or is this a French SQ event? :laugh:


Les SQ...


----------



## papasin

veloze said:


> Richard (Papasin), I'm in brotha!!??


Nice! List updated.


----------



## veloze

papasin said:


> Nice! List updated.


By any chance can we combine the Street Mod with the Modified class, so it will be more competitive? I don't care for trophies or medals by default.


----------



## rton20s

There might be more that show up the day of that don't post here on DIYMA. Hard to tell what the competition will be until you get there. 

And you can always compare your score with those in other classes to see how you would stack up.


----------



## michaelsil1

rton20s said:


> Anyone from up North book a hotel yet? If so, where are you staying?
> 
> We're looking at a couple of options, and we'll probably just stay Friday night and head back after the competition on Saturday.


This one is nice and it's just up the street


Huntington Beach Hotel


----------



## papasin

veloze said:


> By any chance can we combine the Street Mod with the Modified class, so it will be more competitive? I don't care for trophies or medals by default.





rton20s said:


> There might be more that show up the day of that don't post here on DIYMA. Hard to tell what the competition will be until you get there.
> 
> And you can always compare your score with those in other classes to see how you would stack up.


The MECA classes are structured in a format based on install, so they have been organized in a manner to give a wide range of installs to be competitive for a particular group. Since this is a 2x event, the intent is there will be only one judge, so as Dustin indicated, you can compare your score if you like to even Extreme or Master class vehicles. Also, Dustin makes another good point that these are only the DIYMA people that have indicated they are coming...anyone can come (invite your friends to enter). We had at least 3-5 IIRC during the Riverside show that came that initially weren't on the list and a couple that weren't able to make it due to things coming up. The purpose for the list is to help plan ahead, but we certainly welcome more. It's centered around having a great time and having fun!


----------



## rton20s

michaelsil1 said:


> This one is nice and it's just up the street
> 
> 
> Huntington Beach Hotel


I would expect it to be, for the price. Probably a bit too rich for my blood right now. Thanks though. We're probably going to book something in the Costa Mesa/Irvine area.


----------



## BigRed

Anybody is welcome to come. I encourage anybody whether competing or not to come out and hear some great sounding cars. Introduce yourself and let's have a great time


----------



## BigRed

Somebody come get this sq best of show


----------



## rton20s

Will that fit in the Smart?


----------



## DLO13

Courtyard and a Residence Inn 5 minutes away on Brookhurst and Slater, as well as a brand new hotel built on the opposite side of the street (prob more expensive)

There is also a days inn (which isn't bad at all, and like 60 bucks a night with triple A) in Fountain Valley.


----------



## veloze

Off topic: Who's going to Audio Shoppe 30th anniversary/Alan Hickman's surprise party this coming Saturday? Any takers?

SURPRISE 30TH ANNIVERSARY OF AUDIO SHOPPE AND SQ GTG JUNE 21 @ 10am-ON - Car Audio | DiyMobileAudio.com | Car Stereo Forum


----------



## rton20s

I would, but I just can't make that many trips down from central Cal right now.


----------



## UNBROKEN

I already have a show this Saturday.


----------



## papasin

I gave my reasons on FB. Need to be home at least one weekend in June.


----------



## cobb2819

I'm not gonna be able to make Riverside, but i'm pretty sure I'll be at Surf City. I might drop the civic into master at the comp just to see what it does.


----------



## papasin

cobb2819 said:


> I'm not gonna be able to make Riverside, but i'm pretty sure I'll be at Surf City. I might drop the civic into master at the comp just to see what it does.



Sweet...I have a feeling it will do well. 

Looking like another excellent turn out!

STOCK

STREET
Richard Haltom - UNBROKEN
Dustin Hutsell - rton20s

MOD STREET
Jose Lainez - veloze
Damon Young - DRTHJTA

MODIFIED
John Fisher - badfish
Mark Melheim - xxx_busa (to be classified)
Michael Silverman - michaelsil1
Juztin Zazzi - jazzi (? whether competing, but plans on being there)

MODEX
Paul Adams - palldat
Darren Binkley - darrenforreal?
Richard Papasin - papasin

EXTREME
Linda Kobayashi - MrsPapasin

MASTER
Jim Becker - BigRed
Jacob Brown - cobb2819 (? whether competing, but plans on being there)

NON-COMPETING
DLO13 - Daniel
garysummers
Grizz Archer
PPI-Art Collector - Bret
vwdave?

EDIT: Bret, you gonna enter something in stock again as bone stock? :laugh:


----------



## michaelsil1

Imaging is still off! :surprised:


After talking with Jim I came up with an idea. Does this mean if it works he gets the credit?


----------



## palldat

cobb2819 said:


> I'm not gonna be able to make Riverside, but i'm pretty sure I'll be at Surf City. I might drop the civic into master at the comp just to see what it does.


WOW...I think it will do fine....what have you done since I last heard it?


----------



## rton20s

cobb2819 said:


> I'm not gonna be able to make Riverside, but i'm pretty sure I'll be at Surf City. I might drop the civic into master at the comp just to see what it does.


Nice. And it could save me an extra stop on my way down. Hopefully.


----------



## palldat

Not sure How I will do this time since I did do some upgrades. We will see. Just be happy to listen to some more cars and conversate.


----------



## michaelsil1

palldat said:


> Not sure How I will do this time since I did do some upgrades. We will see. Just be happy to listen to some more cars and conversate.


What did you do?


----------



## BigRed

michaelsil1 said:


> Imaging is still off! :surprised:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After talking with Jim I came up with an idea. Does this mean if it works he gets the credit?



Yes!! You must reveal to the world.


----------



## cobb2819

palldat said:


> WOW...I think it will do fine....what have you done since I last heard it?


um...mechanicy stuff, and finally moved my processor to it's home.


----------



## BigRed

On another note, 2 things:

1. We will be using the new Meca cd for this event

2. We have a blind judge for this event. We will be using another certified judge to assist. The assistant judge will help in positioning the blind judge and convey how to operate your system. The hope is that that blind judge will not know what kind of car or who the owner is while judging

We may have a couple of hiccups with this as this has never been done before. please have some flexibility as we get thru the day 

Thank you


----------



## cobb2819

BigRed said:


> On another note, 2 things:
> 
> 1. We will be using the new Meca cd for this event
> 
> 2. We have a blind judge for this event. We will be using another certified judge to assist. The assistant judge will help in positioning the blind judge and convey how to operate your system. The hope is that that blind judge will not know what kind of car or who the owner is while judging
> 
> We may have a couple of hiccups with this as this has never been done before. please have some flexibility as we get thru the day
> 
> Thank you


Sounds Pretty cool dude!!!


----------



## UNBROKEN

If you ever need a deaf judge...just call me.
Wait...that doesn't sound right....


----------



## ErinH

the blind judging format is pretty dang awesome!


----------



## veloze

BigRed said:


> On another note, 2 things:
> 
> 1. We will be using the new Meca cd for this event
> 
> 2. We have a blind judge for this event. We will be using another certified judge to assist. The assistant judge will help in positioning the blind judge and convey how to operate your system. The hope is that that blind judge will not know what kind of car or who the owner is while judging
> 
> We may have a couple of hiccups with this as this has never been done before. please have some flexibility as we get thru the day
> 
> Thank you



Amen!! My prayers have been answered!!?Let's see where this goes. Nothing is perfect at the beginning Jim, but it can revolutionize the way we do things in car audio competition. You gonna have your day in history. ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rton20s

The prospect of a blind judge has me excited as well as a bit nervous. (Though, really there is nothing to be nervous about.) Is the current plan to have the judge solo in the car? 

I think it is probably a good thing that this is an SQ only event. If attempting this innovative approach to SQ judging slows things down a bit, at least Jim and whoever is assisting him won't also be impacted by dealing with the SPL side.


----------



## palldat

michaelsil1 said:


> What did you do?


Added 2 amps. HD900/5 and HD1200/1


----------



## palldat

BigRed said:


> On another note, 2 things:
> 
> 1. We will be using the new Meca cd for this event
> 
> 2. We have a blind judge for this event. We will be using another certified judge to assist. The assistant judge will help in positioning the blind judge and convey how to operate your system. The hope is that that blind judge will not know what kind of car or who the owner is while judging
> 
> We may have a couple of hiccups with this as this has never been done before. please have some flexibility as we get thru the day
> 
> Thank you


Is this the disc that we had from the last event?


----------



## BigRed

Last event used Meca 1


----------



## xxx_busa

I think this is a FANTASTIC Idea


----------



## damonryoung

palldat said:


> Is this the disc that we had from the last event?


It's the one with the Arc Audio label...


----------



## papasin

palldat said:


> Is this the disc that we had from the last event?





DRTHJTA said:


> It's the one with the Arc Audio label...


This one guys, and yes, it's an official one.


----------



## palldat

BigRed said:


> Last event used Meca 1


So is that a yes? Meca 1 or Meca 2?


----------



## papasin

palldat said:


> So is that a yes? Meca 1 or Meca 2?


Meca 2 Paul, the one with the Arc Audio label that I posted above.


----------



## palldat

palldat said:


> So is that a yes? Meca 1 or Meca 2?


oops, Ok....Got that one


----------



## DLO13

UNBROKEN said:


> If you ever need a deaf judge...just call me.
> Wait...that doesn't sound right....


:laugh: I wanted to say the same thing, but i'm too classy! :laugh:


----------



## charliekwin

I'd like to come as a non-competitor but am only tentative for now: just recently found out that we're expecting #2 in February and morning sickness (or, more accurately, all-day-long sickness) has been rough, so leaving the wife home all day with the boy may not leave me in anyone's good graces!


----------



## papasin

charliekwin said:


> I'd like to come as a non-competitor but am only tentative for now: just recently found out that we're expecting #2 in February and morning sickness (or, more accurately, all-day-long sickness) has been rough, so leaving the wife home all day with the boy may not leave me in anyone's good graces!




Congrats on the upcoming addition! It'll get more interesting with two (wonder how I know ).



STOCK



STREET

Richard Haltom - UNBROKEN

Dustin Hutsell - rton20s



MOD STREET

Jose Lainez - veloze

Damon Young - DRTHJTA



MODIFIED

John Fisher - badfish

Mark Melheim - xxx_busa (to be classified)

Michael Silverman - michaelsil1

Juztin Zazzi - jazzi (? whether competing, but plans on being there)



MODEX

Paul Adams - palldat

Darren Binkley - darrenforreal?

Richard Papasin - papasin



EXTREME

Linda Kobayashi - MrsPapasin



MASTER

Jim Becker - BigRed

Jacob Brown - cobb2819 (? whether competing, but plans on being there)



NON-COMPETING

charliekwin - Nick (tentative)

DLO13 - Daniel

garysummers

Grizz Archer

PPI-Art Collector - Bret

vwdave?


----------



## charliekwin

papasin said:


> Congrats on the upcoming addition! It'll get interesting with two (wonder how I know ).


Haha, thanks! A little nervous about switching from zone defense to man, but mainly just hoping the second one is as easy and well-behaved as the first. And if not, at least we have an iPad! 

Oh, and feel free to put my real name (Nick) on the list.


----------



## cobb2819

charliekwin said:


> Haha, thanks! A little nervous about switching from zone defense to man, but mainly just hoping the second one is as easy and well-behaved as the first. And if not, at least we have an iPad!
> 
> Oh, and feel free to put my real name (Nick) on the list.


No one here really uses real names, its more like...sir, dude, hey you. Unless you're Dustin, and then people think he's me...so HE needs a name tag.


----------



## rton20s

cobb2819 said:


> No one here really uses real names, its more like...sir, dude, hey you. Unless you're Dustin, and then people think he's me...so HE needs a name tag.


I'm just trying to figure out if I could get away with walking into Orca and leaving with a hatch full of product. 

Really, I don't care for them, but name tags wouldn't be a bad idea. I'm sure several of us have some sort of lanyard from a car audio company to hang them from.


----------



## charliekwin

cobb2819 said:


> No one here really uses real names, its more like...sir, dude, hey you.


I just wish some one would call me "sir" ...without adding "you're making a scene."


----------



## papasin

rton20s said:


> Really, I don't care for them, but name tags wouldn't be a bad idea. I'm sure several of us have some sort of lanyard from a car audio company to hang them from.



Looks like Michael volunteers to get mine and UNBROKEN printed for us. Someone want to volunteer to bring some blank ones for everyone else?


----------



## Darth SQ

papasin said:


> Sweet...I have a feeling it will do well.
> 
> Looking like another excellent turn out!
> 
> STOCK
> 
> STREET
> Richard Haltom - UNBROKEN
> Dustin Hutsell - rton20s
> 
> MOD STREET
> Jose Lainez - veloze
> Damon Young - DRTHJTA
> 
> MODIFIED
> John Fisher - badfish
> Mark Melheim - xxx_busa (to be classified)
> Michael Silverman - michaelsil1
> Juztin Zazzi - jazzi (? whether competing, but plans on being there)
> 
> MODEX
> Paul Adams - palldat
> Darren Binkley - darrenforreal?
> Richard Papasin - papasin
> 
> EXTREME
> Linda Kobayashi - MrsPapasin
> 
> MASTER
> Jim Becker - BigRed
> Jacob Brown - cobb2819 (? whether competing, but plans on being there)
> 
> NON-COMPETING
> DLO13 - Daniel
> garysummers
> Grizz Archer
> PPI-Art Collector - Bret
> vwdave?
> 
> *EDIT: Bret, you gonna enter something in stock again as bone stock?* :laugh:


Not tellin'.
You're not going to make me pull the seats out and carpet up again to prove it are you?
I hate it when you guys do that.
Put me down for stock class though if I drive down. 


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## papasin

Cool deal.

STOCK

Bret Mason - PPI-Art Collector (to be classified)


STREET

Richard Haltom - UNBROKEN
Dustin Hutsell - rton20s


MOD STREET

Jose Lainez - veloze
Damon Young - DRTHJTA


MODIFIED

John Fisher - badfish
Mark Melheim - xxx_busa (to be classified)
Michael Silverman - michaelsil1
Juztin Zazzi - jazzi (? whether competing, but plans on being there)


MODEX

Paul Adams - palldat
Darren Binkley - darrenforreal?
Richard Papasin - papasin


EXTREME

Linda Kobayashi - MrsPapasin


MASTER

Jim Becker - BigRed
Jacob Brown - cobb2819 (? whether competing, but plans on being there)


NON-COMPETING

charliekwin - Nick (tentative)
DLO13 - Daniel
garysummers
Grizz Archer
vwdave?


----------



## Darth SQ

cobb2819 said:


> No one here really uses real names, its more like...sir, dude, hey you. Unless you're Dustin, and then people think he's me...so HE needs a name tag.


No one?


*Bret*
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## damonryoung




----------



## rton20s




----------



## cobb2819

I meant here...like SoCal, at the GTG. I didn't know Damon's name until the Phoenix trip. Ok...maybe I just don't use names.


----------



## rton20s

OK, I'll probably bringing 1 quart each of Vanilla Bean, Banana Pudding, and Mint Chip ice cream. The last one might change, depending on what else we have going at the time.


----------



## Darth SQ

rton20s said:


> OK, I'll probably bringing 1 quart each of Vanilla Bean, Banana Pudding, and Mint Chip ice cream. The last one might change, depending on what else we have going at the time.


Dibs on the banana pudding. :bowdown:


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## michaelsil1

PPI-ART COLLECTOR said:


> Dibs on the banana pudding. :bowdown:
> 
> 
> Bret
> PPI-ART COLLECTOR


What Banana Pudding? I thought that got shot down.


----------



## cobb2819

michaelsil1 said:


> What Banana Pudding? I thought that got shot down.



It was un shot down by special request.


----------



## palldat

Is Michael making Ribs again?


----------



## michaelsil1

palldat said:


> Is Michael making Ribs again?


I haven't cooked any Ribs in awhile. Those were store bought.


----------



## rton20s

I think the general plan is to forage for our own food, since there are quite a few spots very close by. I was just bringing the ice cream per a couple of requests, and because of the farewell for UNBROKEN Richard.


----------



## cobb2819

So parking lot pizza delivery it is, hahahahahha.


----------



## papasin

cobb2819 said:


> So parking lot pizza delivery it is, hahahahahha.



That has been done before...courtesy of UNBROKEN and Kimo at the last 3x IIRC.


----------



## rton20s

papasin said:


> That has been done before...courtesy of UNBROKEN and Kimo at the last 3x IIRC.


Yep... stupid dietary restrictions.  

I hear there are a Habit and In N Out close by though.


----------



## papasin

rton20s said:


> Yep... stupid dietary restrictions.
> 
> 
> 
> I hear there are a Habit and In N Out close by though.



In N Out also has been done before. Shall we try for something different this time.


----------



## Darth SQ

rton20s said:


> I think the general plan is to forage for our own food, since there are quite a few spots very close by. I was just bringing the ice cream per a couple of requests, and because of the farewell for UNBROKEN Richard.


Someday, I want to see you pull up with something like this.......



The rest of you can have a frickin' Klondike Bar. 


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## veloze

The last meet at Phoenix, I handed name tags for everyone. I liked that idea because I'm getting too old that after 2 sec. you telling your name I always forget.?










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## veloze

papasin said:


> In N Out also has been done before. Shall we try for something different this time.






michaelsil1 said:


> I haven't cooked any Ribs in awhile. Those were store bought.



Richard, I think In & Out is right next door. I wonder if we could call these guys to show up at the event. 

http://kogibbq.com/


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## papasin

veloze said:


> Richard, I think In & Out is right next door. I wonder if we could call these guys to show up at the event.
> 
> Kogi BBQ Taco Truck & Catering | Korean BBQ To-Go
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Lol. No worries Jose. I'm actually not very picky about food, pretty much up for anything. Just check the food choices with JT since he is very picky about which KFC to go with.   :laugh:


----------



## papasin

veloze said:


> The last meet at Phoenix, I handed name tags for everyone.


If you wouldn't mind Jose, I think that would be great to do. While we have most of the "regulars", I think we'll have some NorCal folks that will be coming down for the first time as well as some new folks so it would be good for everyone to know who is who. Thanks!


----------



## veloze

papasin said:


> If you wouldn't mind Jose, I think that would be great to do. While we have most of the "regulars", I think we'll have some NorCal folks that will be coming down for the first time as well as some new folks so it would be good for everyone to know who is who. Thanks!



Ok, I'll go to Staples and pick up some name tags. BTW, if you don't know JT kills for Chipotle...ask him. Lol!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## papasin

veloze said:


> Ok, I'll go to Staples and pick up some name tags. BTW, if you don't know JT kills for Chipotle...ask him. Lol!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Oh, believe me, I know. Chipotle, McDonalds, and Taco Bell are the fuel he needs for his installation greatness.


----------



## DLO13

there is always BJs...


----------



## palldat

papasin said:


> If you wouldn't mind Jose, I think that would be great to do. While we have most of the "regulars", I think we'll have some NorCal folks that will be coming down for the first time as well as some new folks so it would be good for everyone to know who is who. Thanks!


We should be able to mouse over everyone at the event to see who they are


----------



## papasin

DLO13 said:


> there is always BJs...



Lol. I was going to say that we might have an in for that one.


----------



## DLO13

papasin said:


> Lol. I was going to say that we might have an in for that one.


should be fine as long as we did togo. Should be easy with the mobile app.


----------



## charliekwin

veloze said:


> I wonder if we could call these guys to show up at the event.
> 
> Kogi BBQ Taco Truck & Catering | Korean BBQ To-Go


I would happily leave my pregnant wife wallowing in her misery for the Kogi Truck! Consequences be damned! :laugh:


----------



## MrsPapasin

charliekwin said:


> I'd like to come as a non-competitor but am only tentative for now: just recently found out that we're expecting #2 in February and morning sickness (or, more accurately, all-day-long sickness) has been rough, so leaving the wife home all day with the boy may not leave me in anyone's good graces!


Hi Nick! Congratulations on the new little one on the way! We will be bringing our 3 year old and 8 year old children with us. I'll have bubbles and a few other toys to play with. Your son is welcome to play with our kids.  Hope to see you there!


----------



## michaelsil1

What did I do?


----------



## cobb2819

MrsPapasin said:


> Your son is welcome to play with our kids.  Hope to see you there!


Don't Do it, it's a trap!! Linda and Richard's kids will teach your son how to entertain himself without the need of adult supervision!! OR...your son will start judging your audio system, with a keen ear.


----------



## papasin

cobb2819 said:


> Don't Do it, it's a trap!! Linda and Richard's kids will teach your son how to entertain himself without the need of adult supervision!! OR...your son will start judging your audio system, with a keen ear.



I'm not sure you're doing a good job convincing him Jacob to stay away..if anything, Nick and any other parents involved in this hobby probably knows they usually have to pay for those services.


----------



## charliekwin

papasin said:


> I'm not sure you're doing a good job convincing him Jacob to stay away..if anything, Nick and any other parents involved in this hobby probably knows they usually have to pay for those services.


I brought the kiddo along to my first GTG at JT's shop back in 2012. I think he slept through most of it. The boy tries to help now, which is kind of cute until he takes a pair of wire cutters to the center console or finds a box cutter I left lying around. When he's older I can put those small hands to work retrieving all the parts I keep dropping in hard-to-reach places.


----------



## veloze

Forget the idea of Kogi tacos. I checked the menu & there's a $1500 minimum catering charge for events. However, I have a taco guy who can come by to the meet, if that's what you guys want. Otherwise, we just bring our own grub.??


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BigRed

Plenty of places to eat around there. There isn't enough room to cater anything. Let's grub there. In n out is calling my name


----------



## veloze

Sorry Jim...I wasn't trying to step on your toes, but I was going to call you and run it thru you. IIRC, there's an In & Out next door, correct. Maybe next time we cater someone to make some money, then share the earnings at the end of the season. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rton20s

My son (almost 3) and wife will be there as well. At least until I get judged. After that, they'll probably take my car to go to the beach for a bit. Unless it is within walking distance, then they might go sooner.


----------



## papasin

rton20s said:


> My son (almost 3) and wife will be there as well. At least until I get judged. After that, they'll probably take my car to go to the beach for a bit. Unless it is within walking distance, then they might go sooner.


Nice. Family friendly!


----------



## BigRed

veloze said:


> Sorry Jim...I wasn't trying to step on your toes, but I was going to call you and run it thru you. IIRC, there's an In & Out next door, correct. Maybe next time we cater someone to make some money, then share the earnings at the end of the season.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



No worries Jose. Didn't take it that way. We are just limited on space. I paid for a truck before and it was cool. Next one !!


----------



## michaelsil1

BigRed said:


> Plenty of places to eat around there. There isn't enough room to cater anything. Let's grub there. In n out is calling my name


The Habit has Onion Rings!


----------



## rton20s

They certainly do. 

I'm slightly ashamed to say that I have eaten at The Habit two days in a row now. Tonight might make three. I think my brother in law wants to meet there for his birthday. 

At least they have plenty of options.


----------



## michaelsil1

rton20s said:


> They certainly do.
> 
> I'm slightly ashamed to say that I have eaten at The Habit two days in a row now. Tonight might make three. I think my brother in law wants to meet there for his birthday.
> 
> *At least they have plenty of options*.


I wish they had Chili!


----------



## BigRed

michaelsil1 said:


> I wish they had Chili!



They have fourplay fries


----------



## michaelsil1

BigRed said:


> They have fourplay fries


I don't want Fourplay Fries I want a Chili Cheese Burger! 


They still have Chili at the Original Goleta location. I emailed the Habit and requested Chili corporate told me they use to, but it didn't sell that well and was messy.


----------



## Darth SQ

WTF is this "The Habit" that everyone's talking about?
None in NorCal I assume?


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## papasin

PPI-ART COLLECTOR said:


> WTF is this "The Habit" that everyone's talking about?
> 
> None in NorCal I assume?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bret
> 
> PPI-ART COLLECTOR



Wrong. There is a few up here Bret.

http://www.habitburger.com/locations/all/

EDIT: You can delete my post if you wish.


----------



## DLO13

I like it better than in-n-out. Avocado mmmmmmm


----------



## DLO13

michaelsil1 said:


> I don't want Fourplay Fries I want a Chili Cheese Burger!
> 
> 
> They still have Chili at the Original Goleta location. I emailed the Habit and requested Chili corporate told me they use to, but it didn't sell that well and was messy.


There is a Tommy's like 4 miles away. Go get ur chilli


----------



## Darth SQ

papasin said:


> Wrong. There is a few up here Bret.
> 
> All | Habit Burger
> 
> EDIT: You can delete my post if you wish.


Oh cool.....there's one in Folsom which is only 50 minutes away.
So now why do I want to go there?

Don't tell me it's got the best burger ever cuz I've heard that before from In-N-Out fans and it's meh at best. 


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## rton20s

DLO13 said:


> There is a Tommy's like 4 miles away. Go get ur chilli


There is a Weinerschnitzel right next door. Order some chili there to put on your burger.


----------



## damonryoung

BigRed said:


> They have fourplay fries


What are fourplay fries???


----------



## DLO13

PPI-ART COLLECTOR said:


> Oh cool.....there's one in Folsom which is only 50 minutes away.
> So now why do I want to go there?
> 
> Don't tell me it's got the best burger ever cuz I've heard that before from In-N-Out fans and it's meh at best.
> 
> 
> Bret
> PPI-ART COLLECTOR


I think Bret needs some slaters 50/50
Look that up.


----------



## rton20s

PPI-ART COLLECTOR said:


> Oh cool.....there's one in Folsom which is only 50 minutes away.
> So now why do I want to go there?
> 
> Don't tell me it's got the best burger ever cuz I've heard that before from In-N-Out fans and it's meh at best.
> 
> 
> Bret
> PPI-ART COLLECTOR


My three "go to" items (keep in mind, I don't eat any grains) are... 

1. Char Burger with swiss, bacon and avocado (lettuce wrapped)
2. Chicken Club Sandwich (lettuce wrapped)
3. Santa Barbara Cobb (ranch) (<-- tonight's dinner)

Prior to going grain free, I would get the same except the sandwiches would have a bun.  I do prefer The Habit to In n Out for the burgers. I also like the sweet potato fries, as long as they're still fresh and hot. I haven't had one, but I have heard their shakes are pretty good, too.


----------



## cobb2819

PPI-ART COLLECTOR said:


> Oh cool.....there's one in Folsom which is only 50 minutes away.
> So now why do I want to go there?
> 
> Don't tell me it's got the best burger ever cuz I've heard that before from In-N-Out fans and it's meh at best.
> 
> 
> Bret
> PPI-ART COLLECTOR


It's a good burger. I mean...it's no Whataburger, but it'll do.


----------



## rton20s

DRTHJTA said:


> What are fourplay fries???


I was scared to ask. 

If I had to guess, maybe french fries + onion rings + sweet potato fries + grilled onions? Maybe Jim will enlighten us.

Oh, and it must be getting close to dinner time.


----------



## UNBROKEN

cobb2819 said:


> It's a good burger. I mean...it's no Whataburger, but it'll do.


Let's be fair here....NOTHING comes close to Whataburger. The Habit is good though...I eat there about once a week for lunch.


----------



## cobb2819

UNBROKEN said:


> I eat there about once a week for lunch.


ONLY because there isn't a Whataburger here. Dude, I miss Sonic too!!


----------



## damonryoung

cobb2819 said:


> ONLY because there isn't a Whataburger here. Dude, I miss Sonic too!!


Many times I have missed having a Sonic nearby just to get a Cherry Limeade...


----------



## papasin

DRTHJTA said:


> Many times I have missed having a Sonic nearby just to get a Cherry Limeade...



We have one up here in the East Bay (Hayward), and there's one down in Gilroy on those drives down to SoCal.


----------



## UNBROKEN

There's a Sonic on the way to Bakersfield...I hit it coming and going every time I'm up that way. lol
My first food stop when I leave here will be the first Whataburger I come to in Phoenix.


----------



## rton20s

cobb2819 said:


> ONLY because there isn't a Whataburger here. Dude, I miss Sonic too!!


Sonic? Meh. I probably haven't eaten there in almost a year and I have one just a few blocks from my house. Though, I did enjoy the cherry limeades. 

Never had Whataburger.


----------



## MrsPapasin

papasin said:


> We have one up here in the East Bay (Hayward), and there's one down in Gilroy on those drives down to SoCal.



There's also a Sonic next to this shop called Audio Xperts.


----------



## papasin

MrsPapasin said:


> There's also a Sonic next to this shop called Audio Xperts.



Oh, we'll have to stop by on our next ski trip.


----------



## Darth SQ

UNBROKEN said:


> There's a Sonic on the way to Bakersfield...I hit it coming and going every time I'm up that way. lol
> My first food stop when I leave here will be the first Whataburger I come to in Phoenix.


Yeah Whataburger is an iconic fast food burger chain in Phoenix and I went there often when I was a kid cuz my dad loved it .
I always thought they used too much mustard. 

Sonic food isn't great but the drinks are amazing and huge. :thumbsup:
I will say though that their breakfast burritos are very original, spicy, and worth trying. 

The best burger in L.A. I can remember was at Twoheys Drive-in (I don't think it's a drive in anymore in Alhambra, CA. TwoHeys Restaurant and Bob's Big Boy Drive in Burbank, CA. bobs .
But that was back in the 60's.
Don't know if they're worth a damn now or not. 


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## veloze

Michael prefers a burger joint w/ Fourplay fries because he can get a senior discount. Lol!!???


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## UNBROKEN

PPI-ART COLLECTOR said:


> Yeah Whataburger is an iconic fast food burger chain in Phoenix and I went there often when I was a kid cuz my dad loved it .
> I always thought they used too much mustard.


Truthfully....Whataburger is an iconic fast food chain from Texas. lol
The original was in Corpus Christi...there's still one in the original spot that a 2 story tall monstrosity right by the bay. It's my favorite one to eat at.










Y'all are just lucky we let a few of these things out of Texas. Blue Bell ice cream is another one people outside of Texas are lucky to get.

Andddd......could we possibly have this thread any further off topic? lol


----------



## Darth SQ

UNBROKEN said:


> Truthfully....Whataburger is an iconic fast food chain from Texas. lol
> The original was in Corpus Christi...there's still one in the original spot that a 2 story tall monstrosity right by the bay. It's my favorite one to eat at.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Y'all are just lucky we let a few of these things out of Texas. Blue Bell ice cream is another one people outside of Texas are lucky to get.
> 
> Andddd......could we possibly have this thread any further off topic? lol


I didn't know it originated in Texas.
Thanks for the info.
As for swerving way off topic, anyone know how to break a pygmy goat from sharpening his horns on my Honda Fit's bumpers? 
I'm not kidding. 


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## DLO13

im telling you guys. if u want a burger, this place is down the street from beach autosound

https://slaters5050.com/


----------



## rton20s

My brother used to tell me about Slaters5050. He used to work for SCE down there and would frequent them quite a bit.


----------



## DLO13

rton20s said:


> My brother used to tell me about Slaters5050. He used to work for SCE down there and would frequent them quite a bit.


yup. it's the bees knees.


----------



## michaelsil1

DRTHJTA said:


> What are fourplay fries???


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xp2KYY5QN2o


----------



## cobb2819

UNBROKEN said:


> Blue Bell ice cream is another one people outside of Texas are lucky to get.


F YOU!!! I try my best to forget about this when I'm not in Texas or AZ. We finally started to get it in New Mexico right before I left. It's probably the best store bought Ice Cream ever, when comparing with the likes of Dryer's, Bryer's store brands, ben & jerry's that kind of stuff.


----------



## astrochex

slaters is pretty tasty. most burgers may require a knife and fork to eat.

Put me down as tentative. I'm also gonna talk to the wife to see if she wants to listen to great sound systems.


----------



## papasin

cobb2819 said:


> F YOU!!! I try my best to forget about this when I'm not in Texas or AZ. We finally started to get it in New Mexico right before I left. It's probably the best store bought Ice Cream ever, when comparing with the likes of Dryer's, Bryer's store brands, ben & jerry's that kind of stuff.



Meh. CA has rton20s (Hutsell's Homemade).


----------



## papasin

astrochex said:


> slaters is pretty tasty. most burgers may require a knife and fork to eat.
> 
> Put me down as tentative. I'm also gonna talk to the wife to see if she wants to listen to great sound systems.



Awesome Paul, hope you can make it! I'll update the list when I get to my computer. Have to dig up the list from under all the food posts.


----------



## rton20s

papasin said:


> Meh. CA has rton20s (Hutsell's Homemade).


Ha. Thanks. We try. Still pretty small time, but we've actually been approached by the local NBC affiliate about being featured on their morning program next month!  We really need to get all of our legal stuff in order!


----------



## papasin

STOCK

Bret Mason - PPI-Art Collector (to be classified)


STREET

Richard Haltom - UNBROKEN
Dustin Hutsell - rton20s


MOD STREET

Jose Lainez - veloze
Damon Young - DRTHJTA


MODIFIED

John Fisher - badfish
Mark Melheim - xxx_busa (to be classified)
Michael Silverman - michaelsil1
Juztin Zazzi - jazzi (? whether competing, but plans on being there)


MODEX

Paul Adams - palldat
Darren Binkley - darrenforreal?
Richard Papasin - papasin


EXTREME

Linda Kobayashi - MrsPapasin


MASTER

Jim Becker - BigRed
Jacob Brown - cobb2819 (? whether competing, but plans on being there)


NON-COMPETING

astrochex - Paul (tentative)
charliekwin - Nick (tentative)
DLO13 - Daniel
garysummers
Grizz Archer
vwdave?


----------



## xxx_busa

On Harbor is a Burger place called G-Burger, Best burger I've had to date.

http://www.gburger.com/


----------



## palldat

papasin said:


> STOCK
> 
> Bret Mason - PPI-Art Collector (to be classified)
> 
> 
> STREET
> 
> Richard Haltom - UNBROKEN
> Dustin Hutsell - rton20s
> 
> 
> MOD STREET
> 
> Jose Lainez - veloze
> Damon Young - DRTHJTA
> 
> 
> MODIFIED
> 
> John Fisher - badfish
> Mark Melheim - xxx_busa (to be classified)
> Michael Silverman - michaelsil1
> Juztin Zazzi - jazzi (? whether competing, but plans on being there)
> 
> 
> MODEX
> 
> Paul Adams - palldat
> Darren Binkley - darrenforreal?
> Richard Papasin - papasin
> 
> 
> EXTREME
> 
> Linda Kobayashi - MrsPapasin
> 
> 
> MASTER
> 
> Jim Becker - BigRed
> Jacob Brown - cobb2819 (? whether competing, but plans on being there)
> 
> 
> NON-COMPETING
> 
> astrochex - Paul (tentative)
> charliekwin - Nick (tentative)
> DLO13 - Daniel
> garysummers
> Grizz Archer
> vwdave?



Wow, great to see Gary coming out. I wanted to take another listen to his system and also listen to Mark's (XXXBusa) again after his re-tune (Sounded great the first time I heard it)

This should be a really great event.

I personally think that this format is best as it gives everyone a chance to hear some of the top end cars that usually only come out to play during judged events.


----------



## UNBROKEN

I definitely wanna hear Mark's car since the revamp and take one more listen to Gary's car.


----------



## palldat

palldat said:


> Wow, great to see Gary coming out. I wanted to take another listen to his system and also listen to Mark's (XXXBusa) again after his re-tune (Sounded great the first time I heard it)
> 
> This should be a really great event.
> 
> I personally think that this format is best as it gives everyone a chance to hear some of the top end cars that usually only come out to play during judged events.


I always assume I am going to hear Jim's and I always miss it. I am going to listen to that one as well.

As, well as a farewell for now listen to Richards (Unbroken)


----------



## papasin

palldat said:


> I personally think that this format is best as it gives everyone a chance to hear some of the top end cars that usually only come out to play during judged events.



Paul, you must be referring to Bret who is undefeated in the highly competitive stock class. :laugh: 

I count 21 cars. Hope we all fit.


----------



## palldat

papasin said:


> Paul, you must be referring to Bret who is undefeated in the highly competitive stock class. :laugh:
> 
> I count 21 cars. Hope we all fit.


 How did I miss that one? :laugh:

So how does the blind judging work? Does their dog have to sit in the car too?


----------



## papasin

palldat said:


> How did I miss that one? :laugh:
> 
> 
> 
> So how does the blind judging work? Does their dog have to sit in the car too?



Lol. Jim touched upon it a little in a previous post. He will go over the details of the process during the competitor's meeting. As others have said, the judge has tremendous ears and I don't think anyone will be disappointed with the feedback. Just be prepared.


----------



## michaelsil1

papasin said:


> Lol. Jim touched upon it a little in a previous post. He will go over the details of the process during the competitor's meeting. As others have said, the judge has tremendous ears and *I don't think anyone will be disappointed with the feedback. Just be prepared. *












I should have gotten a 100 score!


----------



## rton20s

papasin said:


> Just be prepared.


Is this what I have to look forward to on the judges sheet?


----------



## papasin

michaelsil1 said:


> I should have gotten a 100 score!





rton20s said:


> Is this what I have to look forward to on the judges sheet?


Perhaps, or maybe next time...when I'm judging. :mean:


----------



## Darth SQ

papasin said:


> *Paul, you must be referring to Bret who is undefeated in the highly competitive stock class.* :laugh:
> 
> I count 21 cars. Hope we all fit.


^^^

Achilles vs Boagrius from TROY with Brad Pitt Excellent Quality - YouTube



Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## charliekwin

palldat said:


> So how does the blind judging work? Does their dog have to sit in the car too?


Oh, that is funnier than it probably ought to be!! :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## michaelsil1

PPI-ART COLLECTOR said:


> ^^^
> 
> Achilles vs Boagrius from TROY with Brad Pitt Excellent Quality - YouTube
> 
> 
> 
> Bret
> PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## michaelsil1

I made my final change for the Competition last night.


----------



## papasin

1 week to go!


----------



## michaelsil1

papasin said:


> 1 week to go!


----------



## michaelsil1

Did everyone get their Car Tuned?


----------



## rton20s

michaelsil1 said:


> Did everyone get their Car Tuned?


Cartooned?


----------



## UNBROKEN

Yep...I got cartooned too.


----------



## papasin

I'll play.


----------



## UNBROKEN

You don't always need a radio to make music....

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=10202538596365821&l=7002875599431595884


----------



## DLO13

UNBROKEN said:


> You don't always need a radio to make music....
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=10202538596365821&l=7002875599431595884


poor parking lot.


----------



## Darth SQ

UNBROKEN said:


> You don't always need a radio to make music....
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=10202538596365821&l=7002875599431595884


I didn't know a Dodge could even do that and not drop a valve seat right after. 


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## cobb2819

PPI-ART COLLECTOR said:


> I didn't know a Dodge could even do that and not drop a valve seat right after.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bret
> 
> PPI-ART COLLECTOR



There is nothing really dodge about his truck.


----------



## XSIV SPL

I'm Kinda' new here... but I'll be there too.

I'm not sure what class I'll fit into, but I'll be there... It'll be my first participation in a sound-off in about 22-23 years.

I swore I'd never compete again, but hey, this is my shop and it's like 5 minutes from my house... and Tom has urged me to get in it.

I'm looking forward to meeting some of you folks!

I'm running a factory stock Ford Sony Premium Audio 12 speaker system.

See you Saturday!


----------



## papasin

XSIV SPL said:


> I'm Kinda' new here... but I'll be there too.
> 
> I'm not sure what class I'll fit into, but I'll be there... It'll be my first participation in a sound-off in about 22-23 years.
> 
> I swore I'd never compete again, but hey, this is my shop and it's like 5 minutes from my house... and Tom has urged me to get in it.
> 
> I'm looking forward to meeting some of you folks!
> 
> I'm running a factory stock Ford Sony Premium Audio 12 speaker system
> 
> See you Saturday!


Awesome man, and welcome! We look forward to meeting you!!


----------



## papasin

STOCK





STREET



Richard Haltom - UNBROKEN

Dustin Hutsell - rton20s





MOD STREET



Jose Lainez - veloze

Damon Young - DRTHJTA





MODIFIED



John Fisher - badfish

Mark Melheim - xxx_busa (to be classified)

Michael Silverman - michaelsil1

Juztin Zazzi - jazzi (? whether competing, but plans on being there)





MODEX



Paul Adams - palldat

Darren Binkley - darrenforreal?

Richard Papasin - papasin





EXTREME



Linda Kobayashi - MrsPapasin
XSIV SPL (to be classified)





MASTER



Jim Becker - BigRed

Jacob Brown - cobb2819 (? whether competing, but plans on being there)





NON-COMPETING



astrochex - Paul (tentative)

charliekwin - Nick (tentative)

DLO13 - Daniel

garysummers

Grizz Archer

vwdave?


----------



## MrsPapasin

XSIV SPL said:


> I'm Kinda' new here... but I'll be there too.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not sure what class I'll fit into, but I'll be there... It'll be my first participation in a sound-off in about 22-23 years.
> 
> 
> 
> I swore I'd never compete again, but hey, this is my shop and it's like 5 minutes from my house... and Tom has urged me to get in it.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm looking forward to meeting some of you folks!
> 
> 
> 
> I'm running a factory stock Ford Sony Premium Audio 12 speaker system.
> 
> 
> 
> See you Saturday!



Welcome! Glad you will be joining us!


----------



## Darth SQ

I'm out for personal reasons.


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## papasin

PPI-ART COLLECTOR said:


> I'm out for personal reasons.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bret
> 
> PPI-ART COLLECTOR



I reflected as such above when you gave me a heads up the other night. Take it easy, and hope you can make the next one. I still have the package Grizz sent up.


----------



## XSIV SPL

MrsPapasin said:


> Welcome! Glad you will be joining us!


Thanks for the welcome, all! I've met John (badfish) and am really looking forward to meeting the rest of you who will be attending.

Looking at the classification criteria, it looks like I'll be in the Extreme category if my guess is correct.


----------



## BigRed

Let's do this !!


----------



## rton20s

Considering the majority of my system isn't currently in the car, I have a long way to go before taking my run at that thing this weekend!  

Looking forward to seeing everyone and getting to hear all of the updated systems. (And of course all of the food we've been talking about. )


----------



## damonryoung

BigRed said:


> Let's do this !!


So shiny!


----------



## Darth SQ

BigRed said:


> Let's do this !!


I thought that trophy was for stock class. 


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## DLO13

BigRed said:


> Let's do this !!


You spelled Linda's name wrong.


----------



## bertholomey

I'm really looking forward to seeing the pics that have been promised for this event. Have a great time!


----------



## XSIV SPL

Gosh... I've been outta' this for decades. I'm only hoping at a chance to take home something so shiny! And, to meet you folks who are obviously equally insane as myself about audio.


----------



## MrsPapasin

rton20s said:


> Will that fit in the Smart?





DLO13 said:


> You spelled Linda's name wrong.


Lol you guys are too funny! I don't mind if someone else wins. Michael was close at Riverside and Mark has his super awesome car coming out to debut too. And any one of you can win. You guys bring the best out and I love you guys for it!


----------



## jtaudioacc

XSIV SPL said:


> Thanks for the welcome, all! I've met John (badfish)


don't worry, the rest aren't like him. :laugh:


----------



## badfish

jtaudioacc said:


> don't worry, the rest aren't like him. :laugh:


Funny.


----------



## DLO13

This got lost between a burger and cat pic....


----------



## rton20s

Hey! Where is the ARC logo?


































Too soon?


----------



## palldat

Wow, it got pulled that quick.

What is the real deal with them pulling out of MECA. Also, does that mean that we are not using the audio disc for competitions now?


----------



## UNBROKEN

Richard posted the flyer a week ago on page 4...there was no Arc logo then either.


----------



## papasin

Guys...want to clarify before too many assumptions are made...

1. The flyers are produced (by MECA) and the manufacturers listed for the particular event are the MECA paying manufacturers that the shop carries. So just because a manufacturer is not listed, do not assume something that maybe going on entirely unrelated. 

2. I just called Jim to verify and the plan is to use the same disc we have been discussing for judging this event (MECA Disc 2). The scheduled judge is familiar with this disc, and to change at this point is not an option. If there is a change to happen in future shows, the event director(s) will be the one to inform all involved, and I don't want to go into the brief details Jim explained to me, and will defer to Jim and/or Steve with MECA for final say, but I do not believe that MECA disc #2 is to be removed from competition based on my brief conversation today with Jim. I don't have all the facts, so I'm not going to post something that can be misconstrued. My goal was to ensure to focus on clarification for this weekend on what disc we will be using, so everyone should be aware it is MECA Disc #2.

All in all, I want the focus to be for the show this coming weekend, and I'm looking forward to seeing everyone!

To recap:

1. Registration and clinics start at 10am. Please try to get there on time (or early) to get things rolling sooner rather than later. Jazzi (another certified MECA judge) will be hosting a clinic for anyone interested, and will discuss some tuning tips.

2. Please be patient with the entire process, and as discussed, this will be the first event with a blind judge, so we will be doing a couple things (and will explain at the competitors meeting) that will be a unique given the circumstances.

Thanks, and I look forward to a great show!


----------



## cobb2819

I won't be competing, but will still be showing up, so don't wait for me to start anything.


----------



## papasin

cobb2819 said:


> I won't be competing, but will still be showing up, so don't wait for me to start anything.


No worries man. Look forward to hanging out as always and trading Civic stories.


----------



## papasin

STOCK


STREET

Richard Haltom - UNBROKEN
Dustin Hutsell - rton20s


MOD STREET

Jose Lainez - veloze
Damon Young - DRTHJTA


MODIFIED

John Fisher - badfish
Mark Melheim - xxx_busa (to be classified)
Michael Silverman - michaelsil1
Juztin Zazzi - jazzi


MODEX

Paul Adams - palldat
Darren Binkley - darrenforreal?
Richard Papasin - papasin


EXTREME

Linda Kobayashi - MrsPapasin
XSIV SPL (to be classified)


MASTER

Jim Becker - BigRed


NON-COMPETING

astrochex - Paul (tentative)
charliekwin - Nick
cobb2819 - Jacob
DLO13 - Daniel
garysummers - Gary
Grizz Archer
vwdave?

Everyone is welcome!


----------



## Golden Ear

I'm really bummed I'm gonna miss this one.


----------



## michaelsil1




----------



## rton20s

The car is back together. I have no idea yet whether or not it is truly in any shape to compete. Even so, I'll be there with my cash in hand to see how it does.


----------



## michaelsil1

rton20s said:


> The car is back together. I have no idea yet whether or not it is truly in any shape to compete. Even so, I'll be there with my cash in hand to see how it does.


That's the spirit.


----------



## cobb2819

Golden Ear said:


> I'm really bummed I'm gonna miss this one.


As you should be.


----------



## rton20s

cobb2819 said:


> As you should be.


Seriously. Who'd rather be in Maui than hanging out in a hot parking lot watching a couple gingers get sunburned?


----------



## cobb2819

rton20s said:


> Seriously. Who'd rather be in Maui than hanging out in a hot parking lot watching a couple gingers get sunburned?


Doesn't matter to me, I'm gonna get sunburned either way!!


----------



## rton20s

cobb2819 said:


> Doesn't matter to me, I'm gonna get sunburned either way!!


That's the spirit.


----------



## charliekwin

I've got the all clear; moving up from tentative to confirmed. Good thing...I need to pick some brains about midrange options tomorrow


----------



## UNBROKEN

Don't pick mine...it's swimming in rum right now. lol


----------



## Darth SQ

Have a great time gentlemen and ladies. 


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## DLO13

PPI-ART COLLECTOR said:


> Have a great time gentlemen and ladies.
> 
> 
> Bret
> PPI-ART COLLECTOR


LC is very disappointed....


----------



## Darth SQ

DLO13 said:


> LC is very disappointed....


LOL!
Forgot all about that.
Wouldn't be the first time I broke a date with her. 


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## astrochex

Have a blast dudes and dudettes.

Take lots of pics si vous plais. Danke.


----------



## BigRed

8 cars in and it's going great!!!


----------



## BigRed

Full house


----------



## DLO13

Very cool opportunity to listen to a few great cars and see some awesome installs. 
Nice to meet those of you who I met! Wish we could have stayed longer, but we had to visit with some family. 

Take care and I hope to see you guys again (maybe with my own car!)


----------



## bertholomey

Huge congrats to the competitors!


----------



## papasin

We're still here! Had to clean up the place. 

Last two cars here. 










Huge thanks to Tom of Beach Autosound for allowing us to use his shop. Worked out great. Will be posting more pics later after a little dinner.


----------



## BigRed

Thanks for doing that. I had to take the judge home


----------



## UNBROKEN

Had a great time at my last Cali show. Super glad to see everyone one last time...on this trip. Ya never know where I might show up in the future.
Thanks Jim for another great show and thanks to the judging staff. For doing something never before done it went off without a hitch.


----------



## papasin

BigRed said:


> Thanks for doing that. I had to take the judge home



No problem Jim. Glad to help. Another excellent show!!!

EDIT: We also wanted to be the last ones at a SoCal venue other than rawdawg and Michael for a change.


----------



## michaelsil1

PPI-ART COLLECTOR said:


> Have a great time gentlemen and ladies.
> 
> 
> Bret
> PPI-ART COLLECTOR


We did!


----------



## MrsPapasin

papasin said:


> Will be posting more pics later after a little dinner.


Thank you, Jim, for another great show! A MECA first with a blind judge. The day went very smoothly and the judge did a fantastic job! Listened to several great sounding cars! Great job everyone for bringing your best! Jazzi, thank you for the clinic. UNBROKEN have a safe trip back home to Texas. We will miss you! Thank you to Beach Autosound and Tom for hosting. And thank you to the new folks that came out too! Really enjoyed hanging with you all!

Here's some pics for starters.


----------



## MrsPapasin

Here's some people pics.


















































































Competitor's Meeting:





































Back to milling about:










Jacob, you forgot to leave me that shirt! Lol :laugh:



























It's not a Whataburger, but at least you'll remember us in Cali, UNBROKEN.


----------



## MrsPapasin

Clinic with Jazzi. Nice job! We look forward to more!






















































































































That's it for tonight. Will post more tomorrow.


----------



## michaelsil1

Thanks Jim and Tom for the event and to all that showed up. 


I tried to listen to as many cars as possible yesterday, but I fell short of my goal. 


I also missed the Ice Cream.


----------



## xpacpal1x

michaelsil1 said:


> I also missed the Ice Cream.


But Michael, you got the milkshake!

Thanks to the couple guys that listened in on my car and provided observations on EQ levels...as always, that's a huge benefit of attending. As a result, I actually made corrections to two areas of EQ in my own system; unfortunately, it was post-judging.

Also, my apologies to any criticism I might have made of other systems...I simply call them as I hear them.

Again, I am struck by the divergence of EQ preference among the attendees. As some of you may remember from yesterday, I favor a flatter sound in my Silver 2003 Acura MDX (Pioneer P99RS and old school a/d/s/ amps and speakers), while many of you prefer more lively high and low end EQ emphasis. Of course, that's likely a blondes versus brunettes debate, so I'll end my commentary here.


----------



## michaelsil1

xpacpal1x said:


> But Michael, you got the milkshake!
> 
> Thanks to the couple guys that listened in on my car and provided observations on EQ levels...as always, that's a huge benefit of attending. As a result, I actually made corrections to two areas of EQ in my own system; unfortunately, it was post-judging.
> 
> Also, my apologies to any criticism I might have made of other systems...I simply call them as I hear them.
> 
> Again, I am struck by the divergence of EQ preference among the attendees. As some of you may remember from yesterday, I favor a flatter sound in my Silver 2003 Acura MDX (Pioneer P99RS and old school a/d/s/ amps and speakers), while many of you prefer more lively high and low end EQ emphasis. Of course, that's likely a blondes versus brunettes debate, so I'll end my commentary here.


Warm Milkshake.

Some like it Fat while others like it Skinny! :laugh:


----------



## palldat

michaelsil1 said:


> Thanks Jim and Tom for the event and to all that showed up.
> 
> 
> I tried to listen to as many cars as possible yesterday, but I fell short of my goal.
> 
> 
> I also missed the Ice Cream.


I too missed some cars that I have been trying to hear 

The Ice Cream....Hahahaha, I did not miss that. It was Awesome. But then again it was ice cream. Who doesn't like ice cream?


----------



## michaelsil1

palldat said:


> I too missed some cars that I have been trying to hear
> 
> *The Ice Cream....Hahahaha, I did not miss that. It was Awesome*. But then again it was ice cream. Who doesn't like ice cream?


Just keep rubbing it in about the Ice Cream


----------



## palldat

I would also like to thank and apologize to the judge for the great feedback but for the poor taste comment I made earlier in the thread. 

I did not realize that the judging was literal.

I can't wait for the next event. Maybe we can have a mini GTG with pizza and some helpful tips?

Yes Michael we can even bring ice cream...thought it won't be of the homemade type like yesterday (Unless DRTHJETTA brings it )


----------



## BigRed

Results are up. Thanks to all that showed up and participated. It was a great show!
http://www.mecacaraudio.com/dnn50/E...entresults/mid/1077/eventid/1704/Default.aspx


----------



## palldat

Thanks Jim for another well run event.


----------



## Darth SQ

OH that blind gentleman.
I remember him now.
He hung out that the NorCal shows a few years in a row.
I still don't know his name.
Glad it all worked out for you guys. 

Also, I really hope someone taped Jazzi's clinic and plans to post it up on youtube for the rest of us. :thumbsup:


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## Darth SQ

michaelsil1 said:


> Just keep rubbing it in about the Ice Cream





Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## michaelsil1

PPI-ART COLLECTOR said:


> *OH that blind gentleman.
> I remember him now.
> He hung out that the NorCal shows a few years in a row.
> I still don't know his name.*Glad it all worked out for you guys.
> 
> Also, I really hope someone taped Jazzi's clinic and plans to post it up on youtube for the rest of us. :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> Bret
> PPI-ART COLLECTOR


His name is Mike and he lives in San Jose.


----------



## michaelsil1

PPI-ART COLLECTOR said:


> Bret
> PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## palldat

rton20s said:


> The car is back together. I have no idea yet whether or not it is truly in any shape to compete. Even so, I'll be there with my cash in hand to see how it does.


Darn it!!!! I didn't get to hear your car again....NEXT EVENT for sure.

Thanks to you and your wife for the great ice cream.


----------



## BigRed

palldat said:


> Darn it!!!! I didn't get to hear your car again....NEXT EVENT for sure.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks to you and your wife for the great ice cream.



I heard his arc amps took a crap while judging so this show should not be an indication of its true potential


----------



## palldat

BigRed said:


> I heard his arc amps took a crap while judging so this show should not be an indication of its true potential


I know the feeling...found out that my tweeter and mid bass amps went into protection mode. Will show better at the next event.

Apparently I need a fan in the kitchen...I mean the trunk.

Hey at least I got the bass and highs up...just got too high


----------



## MrsPapasin

Pics of the blind judge, Mike. He did a really great job and provided good feedback! Very proud to be part of this MECA first.


----------



## michaelsil1

MrsPapasin said:


> Pics of the blind judge, Mike. He did a really great job and provided good feedback! Very proud to be part of this MECA first.


I like Mike he has been a big help through the years. Jim used to have him come down quite a bit a few years back.


----------



## Darth SQ

I call shenanigans.
He's reading Jazzi's name tag.


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## ErinH

^ maybe not in the best taste, Brett.


----------



## ErinH

Looks like am awesome show, fellas. I hope to see/hear some of these at Finals.


----------



## BigRed

Mike loves blind jokes and actually has some really good ones. We were laughing our butts off at the show. I think Brett is safe on this one


----------



## ErinH

Well, sure, but he can't see the joke so how does he know it's there?

(I just joined in )


----------



## charliekwin

I'd like to echo the thanks to all that helped organize and host the competition/GTG. Never been to one of the competitions before, but it seemed to me like everything went well. Thanks as well to the folks who let me listen to their cars, and of course for the rockin' mint chip ice cream!


----------



## DLO13

There was a moment where the judge was feeling the shape of a headlight on a Tacoma and asked if it was the stock headlight. It was very enlightening... Never would have thought the blind could be a fan of the body or shape of a car... It was kind of beautiful in a way... Sounds cheesy and lame... but IDK - it was really cool!


----------



## Darth SQ

ErinH said:


> Well, sure, but he can't see the joke so how does he know it's there?
> 
> (I just joined in )


LOL!
Loving the new Erin. 


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## Justin Zazzi

PPI-ART COLLECTOR said:


> Also, I really hope someone taped Jazzi's clinic and plans to post it up on youtube for the rest of us. :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> Bret
> PPI-ART COLLECTOR


I don't think anyone recorded it, but I had some really nice feedback and afterwards some of us went a little further down the rabbit hole to explore the subject of crossovers a little bit more. It was fun, and I look forward to doing it again soon. Maybe at the GtG at SiS ? We'll see !


----------



## cobb2819

DLO13 said:


> There was a moment where the judge was feeling the shape of a headlight on a Tacoma and asked if it was the stock headlight. It was very enlightening... Never would have thought the blind could be a fan of the body or shape of a car... It was kind of beautiful in a way... Sounds cheesy and lame... but IDK - it was really cool!



Mike's love affair with cars became far more apparent through out the day with all his stories. And he said the same thing about badfish's 4runner just after listening to it, he was asking about the headlights. About 10 seconds later he made Dustin's dream come true by expressing his hatred of b-pillar rattle.


----------



## bertholomey

michaelsil1 said:


>


One of my favorite parts of subscribing to the West Coast meet / comp threads......experiencing Micheal's cat photos.......Love the Moses Cat! 

I can't remember - I think I got this one from you......



Here is another one you might be able to use in the future  



Richard told me a while ago about the plan (Jim's IIRK) for Mike to judge, and I thought it was ingenious - out of the box thinking. 

Someone who knows music, recording of music, and musical playback - won't have preconceived notions of how a car would necessarily sound based on the location of the drivers, etc. Fantastic idea in my opinion. 

The logistics seemed to be well thought out, and the execution seemed to be flawless. Very well done!


----------



## rton20s

So much to quote back, so I won't even try. Once again, I didn't listen to nearly as many cars as I wanted to. I can't believe I didn't get to demo Mark's car, but that had to be the busiest car all day! Next time Mark, next time! 

I did get to demo Jazzi's car and I really liked it. I also really appreciate his willingness to put on the shirt clinic. He was able to cover a lot of ground in a very short time. I also appreciate the discussion he and I had later in the day regarding crossovers. I really look forward to more clinics in the future! 

Being the first car judged I was a little nervous. When I was informed that my noise issue was back right when the judge was getting ready to enter the car, I figured I had nothing to lose. Good, bad or otherwise, I just enjoy hanging out with people who share the same interest in SQ focused car audio. And yes, just before he got in my car, Mike (the judge) was saying how much he HATED B pillar rattles. Even without my amp issues, I'm sure my B pillar rattles could have killed my score. 

A big thank you goes out to the Papasins! Richard was running around all day assisting Mike with his judging duties and I think MrsPapasin needs to change her name to MrsPaparazzi! She always does an excellent job of capturing our events in photographs to share with the world. Not to me to mention the shade they brought all the way down from NorCal. 

And of course thank you to Jim (Big Red) and Tom from Beach Auto Sound for organizing and hosting such a great event. Jim does a great job of keeping the relaxed get together atmosphere in the competitive environment. I must also commend everyone involved in keeping the event rolling so smoothly and getting the family out of there early enough to hit the beach for a little while! 

Richard (UNBROKEN), it has been an honor competing with and against you. I'm sure we'll meet again. Until then your presence will surely be missed at the California events. I will definitely be looking you up if we ever make it out to Texas. I'll need someone to be my guide to Whataburger and some Blue Bell ice cream. 

One last thing, the wife really appreciates all of the kind words about her ice cream. We'll be sure to bring some more to the next *get together*.


----------



## KP

michaelsil1 said:


> I like Mike he has been a big help through the years. Jim used to have him come down quite a bit a few years back.


Neat idea. How do the scores get on paper?


----------



## BigRed

KP said:


> Neat idea. How do the scores get on paper?



Blindly of course! 

J/k. We had another certified judge write them as he conveyed them verbally


----------



## UNBROKEN

It worked very well too. Mike was quick but fair and even having another vetted judge doing the writing we breezed through the day faster than any other show I've been to.


----------



## MrsPapasin

rton20s said:


> A big thank you goes out to the Papasins! Richard was running around all day assisting Mike with his judging duties and I think MrsPapasin needs to change her name to MrsPaparazzi! She always does an excellent job of capturing our events in photographs to share with the world. Not to me to mention the shade they brought all the way down from NorCal.
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> 
> 
> One last thing, the wife really appreciates all of the kind words about her ice cream. We'll be sure to bring some more to the next *get together*.



More pics coming! We finally made it back home really late last night so we didn't have a chance to post more pictures. I have a busy week with work ahead of me but I'll have the rest of the pics up somehow by the end of the week.

Rton20s, thank you and your wife for bringing the ice cream! It was delicious and for a hot day the perfect thing we needed to cool down with. I wish I took some pics of all of us eating ice cream!


----------



## damonryoung

As many have already said, BIG thanks to Jim (BigRed) and Tom at Beach Autosound for putting on a great show!

I've got some pictures to add too, but didn't get as many as I would have liked...


----------



## MrsPapasin

Here's our group photos.










Team WCA plus Mike, the judge. Not pictured: Justin, Darren, Jason, and Dominic.


----------



## win1

Nice pics Linda and glad you guys made it back safe outstanding job for both Jim and Richard for running around with the judge which gave Richard his que with the horn hahaha had a great time good ice cream that banana pudding was off the chain.


----------



## papasin

win1 said:


> Nice pics Linda and glad you guys made it back safe outstanding job for both Jim and Richard for running around with the judge which gave Richard his que with the horn hahaha had a great time good ice cream that banana pudding was off the chain.



Your touchscreen was Mike's biggest challenge! If this were IASCA, the ergonomics score would have probably been low. Just remember to test the remote next time. 

In all seriousness, great job on your first MECA outing!


----------



## michaelsil1

bertholomey said:


> One of my favorite parts of subscribing to the West Coast meet / comp threads......experiencing Micheal's cat photos.......Love the Moses Cat!


I'm glad you like them!


----------



## palldat

win1 said:


> Nice pics Linda and glad you guys made it back safe outstanding job for both Jim and Richard for running around with the judge which gave Richard his que with the horn hahaha had a great time good ice cream that banana pudding was off the chain.


Thanks for coming out and Congratulations on beating me


----------



## papasin

palldat said:


> Thanks for coming out and Congratulations on beating me


You guys both beat me, great job to you both!


----------



## veloze

I really had a good time at the meet and kudos to Jim, the Papasins & everyone who attended this event. I wanted to stay longer, but I had a prior engagement I couldn't miss. Congrats to the winners!!?


----------



## michaelsil1

palldat said:


> Thanks for coming out and Congratulations on beating me


Yeah Linda whooped on all of us! 
Yes thank you both for coming and helping. We were terrible at taking pictures and to Richard for helping with the hiccups of blind judging.


----------



## papasin

veloze said:


> I really had a good time at the meet and kudos to Jim, the Papasins & everyone who attended this event. I wanted to stay longer, but I had a prior engagement I couldn't miss. Congrats to the winners!!?


Hey Jose...always fun chatting and hanging out, but man, your class was so close! It's really cool to me how everyone is bringing awesome SQ to these events. I mean, even with the minor technical glitches that a couple folks had, the high and low wasn't spread by very much. To me, that's a really good sign that everyone is bringing it!!


----------



## win1

Hey Paul thanks and next time I'm bringing the a game lol great competing and don't know about that IASCA rule on erogonomics as I judged a few years with them but it's all good will be ready next time all in good fun


----------



## michaelsil1

BTW

Linda and Mike did find some things for me to work on.


----------



## MrsPapasin

michaelsil1 said:


> BTW
> 
> Linda and Mike did find some things for me to work on.



 Michael, your car is sounding great!


----------



## MrsPapasin

Sneaking in a few more pictures in my busy schedule...

There were a lot of couples at this event. I'm proud to say not just Mr and Mrs Papasin. Here's a few pics. I missed getting a picture of DLO13 and his girlfriend. Apologize if I missed other couples.


----------



## MrsPapasin

This was even a very family friendly event. The SQ kiddos having fun!


----------



## rton20s

Thank you to the Papasin's for providing so much stuff to keep the kids busy for the entire day! I had planned to leave for a bit after my car was judged to drop my wife and son off at the beach. They ended up staying all the way through to the announcement of winners since my son was so well occupied. He had a great time with his new friends.


----------



## papasin

rton20s said:


> Thank you to the Papasin's for providing so much stuff to keep the kids busy for the entire day! I had planned to leave for a bit after my car was judged to drop my wife and son off at the beach. They ended up staying all the way through to the announcement of winners since my son was so well occupied. He had a great time with his new friends.


No problem Dustin. But I think you missed Jacob's warning...



cobb2819 said:


> Don't Do it, it's a trap!! Linda and Richard's kids will teach your son how to entertain himself without the need of adult supervision!! OR...your son will start judging your audio system, with a keen ear.


Your son got impromptu judge's training and now we are all set for the triple pointer with three judges! J/K.  

In all seriousness, it was awesome that your wife and son could also come out. It's always great to have families at these events. I was telling Nick he should have brought his son too, there was certainly plenty of fun for everyone to be had.


----------



## papasin

MrsPapasin said:


> Apologize if I missed other couples.


Michael of Methodsound also brought his significant other. She wanted to hear dance music in your Smart. :surprised:


----------



## michaelsil1

MrsPapasin said:


> Michael, your car is sounding great!


Thank you! 

I wanted to listen to the Smart as well, but time didn't allow.


----------



## KP

BigRed said:


> Blindly of course!
> 
> J/k. We had another certified judge write them as he conveyed them verbally


So what you are saying is, I need to have him back in the car so he thinks its the NASCAR?


----------



## BigRed

KP said:


> So what you are saying is, I need to have him back in the car so he thinks its the NASCAR?


you know, you are a lot smarter than you look Kirky!! lol


----------



## charliekwin

papasin said:


> I was telling Nick he should have brought his son too, there was certainly plenty of fun for everyone to be had.


I *almost* got the family to come down again when they found out it was in HB. Beach day was a strong motivator. I will try a little harder next time  Turns out my boy's just a couple weeks younger than Dustin's...he'd have fit right in.


----------



## palldat

Thanks for the photos. You Paps are the whole enchilada. 

Glad to have met you.


----------



## papasin

palldat said:


> Thanks for the photos. You Paps are the whole enchilada.
> 
> Glad to have met you.


Linda's not done yet...


----------



## MrsPapasin

Time for some build pics. Let's start off with Mark's totally awesome JT build. Check this out. And it's sounding really good!


----------



## palldat

MrsPapasin said:


> Time for some build pics. Let's start off with Mark's totally awesome JT build. Check this out. And it's sounding really good!


One of my favorite sounding systems.


----------



## MrsPapasin

Next up John Fisher's (badfish) 4runner! I missed out on listening to his truck this time. Looking forward to getting some seat time at the next comp or gtg.


----------



## MrsPapasin

Palldat's car! Paul, thanks for coming out and hanging with your Alien Family lol! Glad you brought your girl friend too!



















Cool tablet!


----------



## MrsPapasin

Beach Autosound's very own build for Chet (XSIV SPL)! And a worthy extreme class competitor! Sounds great! Hope to see you, Chet, at more events!





































Love the hiding spot for the RUX in the arm rest console!


----------



## palldat

MrsPapasin said:


> Palldat's car! Paul, thanks for coming out and hanging with your Alien Family lol! Glad you brought your girl friend too!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cool tablet!


Thanks for making us feel welcome


----------



## MrsPapasin

Master Jacob's car! Need I say more? 

Sweet kicks by JT!













































Super stealth hiding spot for this Mosconi 6to8v8!


----------



## papasin

palldat said:


> Thanks for making us feel welcome


Thanks Paul...but we are the ones that have felt welcome since the first ever SoCal gtg we attended at the park near JT's. I really enjoy this comp/gtg format.


----------



## MrsPapasin

A little car for a little person. Lol! :laugh: The little girl in the pictures seems happy.























































Thank you, Jim! Thank you, JT!


----------



## palldat

All it does is win. I think the car was built from all of its trophies.


----------



## michaelsil1

Those cars sure are Purdy 


Here's mine


----------



## astrochex

michaelsil1 said:


> Those cars sure are Purdy
> 
> 
> Here's mine


Nice. I spot FAT (feline audio technology) drivers.


----------



## MrsPapasin

Award pics. 










Street Second Place: Dustin Hutsell









Street First Place: Richard Haltom









Mod Street Second Place: Jose Lainez (not pictured)









Mod Street First Place: Damon Young









Modified Third Place: Justin Zazzi (not pictured)

Modified Second Place: Mark Melheim









Modified First Place: Michael Silverman









Modex Second Place: Paul Adams









Modex First Place: Winfred Denson









Extreme Second Place: Chet Stout









Extreme First Place: Linda Kobayashi









Congratulations everyone!!!


----------



## damonryoung

MrsPapasin said:


> Extreme First Place: Linda Kobayashi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulations everyone!!!


And Best of Show SQ!!

Congrats again!


----------



## MrsPapasin

And finally, thank you again to Beach Autosound for letting us have our comp/gtg at your shop! 



















Great job to all the competitors and the spectators too! Looking forward to seeing you all at the next event!


----------



## BigRed

I want to thank everybody that came out! It was a great day with all kinds of cool things going on. From the clinic that Jazzi held, the blind judging, and the awesome pics taken by the papsins, I left with a great sense of community with this sq stuff 

It is ONLY because of the people that show up to these things that make it such a success.

I appreciate everybody that was there, and look forward to the next one. You guys ROCK!!


----------



## XSIV SPL

BigRed said:


> I want to thank everybody that came out! It was a great day with all kinds of cool things going on. From the clinic that Jazzi held, the blind judging, and the awesome pics taken by the papsins, I left with a great sense of community with this sq stuff
> 
> It is ONLY because of the people that show up to these things that make it such a success.
> 
> I appreciate everybody that was there, and look forward to the next one. You guys ROCK!!


I couldn't have said it better myself, so yeah, what BigRed said... 

It was great meeting you all, and congrats all around!


----------



## veloze

Here are some pics I took before I left the meet. There was a good turn out & plenty SQ cars to demo.


----------



## veloze

More pics


----------



## veloze

More pics


----------



## veloze

More pics


----------



## rton20s

Ha... you really captured the essence of the GTG/Comp atmosphere in California. Everyone stuffing their faces!


----------



## MrsPapasin

Nice, Jose! Thanks for taking pics too!


----------



## cobb2819

Jose, why are there so many pictures of the beard eating?!?


----------



## papasin

cobb2819 said:


> Jose, why are there so many pictures of the beard eating?!?



I thought that was a strategy to load up from being sunburnt. Hence, I tried it too but that didn't seen to work.


----------



## michaelsil1

cobb2819 said:


> Jose, why are there so many pictures of the beard eating?!?


Did someone say the beard?


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pLB15kBvn_c


----------



## michaelsil1

It appears we are in free fall











On our next Meet/Comp


----------



## BigRed

3X and he is coming for you Michael!!


----------



## MrsPapasin

BigRed said:


> 3X and he is coming for you Michael!!



Is that the SQ Best of Show trophy for the 3X? I think Michael will really like that. Lol!


----------



## BigRed

This is it


----------



## MrsPapasin

Lol!!! And for the rest of the trophies how about this?


----------



## michaelsil1

BigRed said:


> 3X and he is coming for you Michael!!


My Mother made a very realistic Paper Mache Cat and every time our cat walked by it she hissed.


I'm ready for a 3X event bring it on! 


I might not win one of those fine trophy's posted, but I'll at least try.


----------



## Darth SQ

Ok I'm out.
Golden cat idols are where I draw the line. 


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## papasin

PPI-ART COLLECTOR said:


> Ok I'm out.
> 
> Golden cat idols are where I draw the line.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bret
> 
> PPI-ART COLLECTOR



Lol Bret. But I guess you're ok if they are white as I recall you sending one to a local 12V retailer.


----------



## Darth SQ

You guys know there's a 3X MECA event in Reno this weekend right?
Anyone going?

Here's a link to Shawn's thread:

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...rcal-mobile-wars-3x-event-july-12th-reno.html


BTW, there won't be any golden cat idols presented. 


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## cobb2819

PPI-ART COLLECTOR said:


> BTW, there won't be any golden cat idols presented.


Well then I'm certainly NOT going!!!


----------



## Lycancatt

hello to all! I'm a bit late to the party but figured i'd weigh in here as..

I am the blind judge from the meca show on june 28th. It was a lot of fun! i was a bit worried about scoring but i agree, the narrow spread showed us all a really good time, and i was proud to listen to all the great stuff you guys brought out!

Jim's right though, i like blind jokes as much as anyone, and i dont believe in pc..or spelling..or pants when its hot..stuff like that, so palldat, dont sweat any comments you made.

I grew up around cars, our family car was a 66 chevelle and my first real injury was from rolling an engine stand with a smallblock chevy over my foot when i was about eight. My dad used to be a hobbyist, and ever since getting "clean" of the bug, he cant understand why i still love cars so much.

I really want to do a build myself but i keep asking..whats the point? i cant drive whatever i build so it becomes a lagistics nightmare and who knows who'd end up getting to see and experience it? I still will someday, i promise that.

Thanks again for showing me a good time, and working through the very minor kinks we had on the day of the event.

to those who are wondering..i use a talking program that takes anything text and html and converts it into spoken word, i navigate with arrow keys and no mouse, and i get nothing from pictures lol.


----------



## Darth SQ

Lycancatt said:


> hello to all! I'm a bit late to the party but figured i'd weigh in here as..
> 
> I am the blind judge from the meca show on june 28th. It was a lot of fun! i was a bit worried about scoring but i agree, the narrow spread showed us all a really good time, and i was proud to listen to all the great stuff you guys brought out!
> 
> Jim's right though, i like blind jokes as much as anyone, and i dont believe in pc..or spelling..or pants when its hot..stuff like that, so palldat, dont sweat any comments you made.
> 
> I grew up around cars, our family car was a 66 chevelle and my first real injury was from rolling an engine stand with a smallblock chevy over my foot when i was about eight. My dad used to be a hobbyist, and ever since getting "clean" of the bug, he cant understand why i still love cars so much.
> 
> I really want to do a build myself but i keep asking..whats the point? i cant drive whatever i build so it becomes a lagistics nightmare and who knows who'd end up getting to see and experience it? I still will someday, i promise that.
> 
> Thanks again for showing me a good time, and working through the very minor kinks we had on the day of the event.
> 
> to those who are wondering..i use a talking program that takes anything text and html and converts it into spoken word, i navigate with arrow keys and no mouse, and i get nothing from pictures lol.


Welcome to the forum Mike. 
I have heard lots of praise and approval about your judging of this show and I am sure you'll get to do a lot more judging soon. 
Hope to see you at the next Bay Area event.
I'm the skinny one that looks just like Brad Pitt......really.


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## DLO13

Lycancatt said:


> to those who are wondering..i use a talking program that takes anything text and html and converts it into spoken word, i navigate with arrow keys and no mouse, and i get nothing from pictures lol.


----------



## MrsPapasin

Thank you Mike for doing a fabulous job of judging! I really appreciate the feedback and look forward to seeing you at future events.


----------



## papasin

PPI-ART COLLECTOR said:


> Welcome to the forum Mike.


I noticed that it was his first post, but also realized he's been a member for some time and predates me (and even you Bret). 

It was great working with you Mike at this comp! We can switch judging duties next time and maybe you'll get your wish and judge install.  :laugh:


----------



## Lycancatt

if i judge install, it will be all down to fit and finish and i think there'd be general uproar. I know my limits lol.

I think i'd like to spend some time tuning others cars, getting a feel for newer technology and methodology, i enjoyed judging but i want to get my hands dirty so to speak. I'm happy to do judging anytime its needed though, don't get me wrong..theres just something fun about the process you guys do, and the more i listen to cars the more i understand the goals of meca and what they really wants to achieve.


----------



## michaelsil1

I need to get rid of all the Glass and Plastic in my Car!


----------



## Darth SQ

michaelsil1 said:


> I need to get rid of all the Glass and Plastic in my Car!


Are those the names of your two cats?
Then yes you need to. 


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## michaelsil1

PPI-ART COLLECTOR said:


> Are those the names of your two cats?
> Then yes you need to.
> 
> 
> Bret
> PPI-ART COLLECTOR


No, but the Cats can stay











Glass and Plastic gone!


----------



## MrsPapasin

michaelsil1 said:


> No, but the Cats can stay
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Glass and Plastic gone!


Purrfect for MECA kids! Or new category MECA cats! :laugh:


----------



## michaelsil1

MrsPapasin said:


> *Purrfect for MECA Kiddies! * Or new category MECA cats! :laugh:













Help!


----------



## Lycancatt

well as you can tell from my forum name, i like cats too! i should figure out a way to transform myself into a meca cat and be unchallenged in my new warm soft slightly sunny class.


----------



## michaelsil1

Lycancatt said:


> well as you can tell from my forum name, i like cats too! i should figure out a way to transform myself into a meca cat and be unchallenged in my new warm soft slightly sunny class.


I'm the Old Cat around these parts and my Tweeters have Claws. 

Mike it was really good to see you again.


----------



## Lycancatt

your tweeters might have claws but pauls tweeters claws are definitely sharper =D sorry paul! i'm sure its fixed by now.


----------



## michaelsil1

Lycancatt said:


> your tweeters might have claws but pauls tweeters claws are definitely sharper =D sorry paul! i'm sure its fixed by now.


Yeah they were very sharp!


----------



## michaelsil1

So when is the next Comp/Meet?

I'm assuming August


----------



## palldat

Lycancatt said:


> your tweeters might have claws but pauls tweeters claws are definitely sharper =D sorry paul! i'm sure its fixed by now.


Yes they have been trimmed 

Now if I could just get the door panels to not vibrate too much I will closer to my goal of building a new system from scratch :laugh:


----------



## Lycancatt

your doors must be happy if they purr that much! lol! i actually don't remember your doors being all that rattly so maybe its less of a problem than you think?


----------

